# TT base Convertible: LEASE deals? 3yrs. 15k miles/yr.....what are you guys paying?



## LexusFPV (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello.
I'm about to put down $2,000 down payment on a base 2018 TT convertible.

3yrs
15k-18k miles/yr


what are are some real world Lease month payments?

Thanks


----------



## LexusFPV (Feb 3, 2015)

anyone?


----------

